# Change in weather in CT



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

For about a week now here in CT you can feel a total change in the atmosphere. Daytime highs have been in the 60s & 70s with overnight lows in the upper 40s & 50s. Just a week before this it was still in the upper 80s daytime. Hasnt been humid lately either. Some of the maples down in the river valley have started changing colors already. I think the fun in the sun is pretty much over guys. Few more weeks till we strap up the leaf boxes. (the only thing that gets me through fall is knowing snow season is a couple months around the corner)


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I have noticed that as well up here in Maine that some of the maple trees leaves are starting to change and starting to fall off the trees. Hopefully we will have a good snowy winter this year payup The lows at night up here have been in the low 40's highs during the day have been in the high 60's to 70's


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The swamp maples out by a pond at my house are really starting to tuen red. I would say 60% of the swamp maple leaves have turned already.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

06HD BOSS said:


> For about a week now here in CT you can feel a total change in the atmosphere. Daytime highs have been in the 60s & 70s with overnight lows in the upper 40s & 50s. Just a week before this it was still in the upper 80s daytime. Hasn't been humid lately either. Some of the maples down in the river valley have started changing colors already. I think the fun in the sun is pretty much over guys. Few more weeks till we strap up the leaf boxes. (the only thing that gets me through fall is knowing snow season is a couple months around the corner)


ive been cleaning leave that fall for a few weeks now!!! in the litchfield hills. i saw a brief broadcast on channel 3 this moring that the N.E is going to get a bad winter ? who really knows all i know is i pray for it!! for two reasons, plowing money & snowmobiling


----------



## all seasons (Nov 1, 2004)

we have been doing minor cleanup also, but its just around the corner. I feel that we should have a decent winter season this year,if you watch nature at all you have probably noticed that the oaks are dropping nuts like crazy, id like to think that they know its going to be snowy so they are providing the squirrels with plenty of food for a long hard winter............


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah i noticed that. The squirrels around here are going nuts! literally lol.
I hope that could be a sign of things to come


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

quite a change here too. farmers are shelling corn full bore and the beans are being cut too. the roofing weather is still a little warm yet. it was 93 deg today, there calling for 92 tomorow!!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

92? I mowed in a sweat shirt today.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Looks like the weather is getting warmer here too. His of 87 and lows in the upper 60s for mid week. El Nino is kicking in they say with a warmer wetter winter which of course will lead to ice storms:crying:


----------



## Rodeo Rider (Jan 13, 2004)

*Snowfall predictions*

Is it correct that this is a La Nina? spelling? year? I want lots of snow. Only did 1300 mi on my sled last season.

Anyone with good info please post.
I am in CT.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Rodeo Rider said:


> Is it correct that this is a La Nina? spelling? year? I want lots of snow. Only did 1300 mi on my sled last season.
> 
> Anyone with good info please post.
> I am in CT.


only 1300? I think I put 75 on one sled and maybe 150 on my new Turbo i picked up last year... :realmad:


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

my 800 was a trailer queen last winter, i rode it from the garage, around my house once and into the trailer she went!!! lets all get together this winter a take them out for a ride! what do you guys say? i told my girlfriend this past weekend that after im done with firewood, im gonna polish the sled up, : she said that i already have the (itch) for riding lol


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Bossman 92 said:


> 92? I mowed in a sweat shirt today.


weather man was wrong again, it made it to 95 deg. i'm sure the farmers love it!! the corn should be nice and dry now.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

My computer sucks! If it gets any warmer the farmers will be shelling pop corn. xysport


----------



## CMLandscaping (Oct 15, 2006)

Mix bag for thursday night thats bs well see about that


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Ive been hearing "flurries". But dont wanna hear anything else until its cold enough to stick.
It is getting cold though guys....


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

the tree,s at my house are almost bare been cleaning up alot i here snow flurres this week end about timepurplebou


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

06HD BOSS said:


> Ive been hearing "flurries". But dont wanna hear anything else until its cold enough to stick.
> It is getting cold though guys....


you got that right


----------

